# Are these diatoms?



## fishwater (May 31, 2012)

It appears to be diatoms and yes the otos will love it.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

looks like diatoms. how big is your tank? I put 2 otos in a 20L when I first started the tank and got diatoms. they demolished the diatoms in a couple weeks. now I have 4 otos and 3 amanos and they keep everything else under control.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Did anyone say nerites?


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

AirstoND said:


> Did anyone say nerites?


+1 nerites annihilate diatomes my tank is squeeky clean none in sight lol


----------



## Prediscus23 (Aug 18, 2013)

Is there a way to get rid of those suckers without buy new animals?


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Nerites are great, but be warned.. Nerite eggs can become unsightly if you get too many. Its a pain to get off of driftwood too. I have thought how interesting a Christmas tank would look with the snow/blizzard being Nerite eggs. 


In my experience with nerites I have found the Zorro and Tigers like to make out of tank excursions while the Horned don't. The horned lay far less than the Olives and Tigers. Just my experience. They WILL take care of diatoms quite well.


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Prediscus23 said:


> Is there a way to get rid of those suckers without buy new animals?


I am sure that others have better advice but in my experience I provide good ferts/co2/light for my plants to outcompete the algae. I avoid feeding heavily and don't disturb the substrate. Use low phosphate foods.

Diatoms feed on silicates and phosphates so other than making sure to keep those down and in check you can only wait. You can scrub everything off and into the water column and then water change, but I never figured it helped that much.


I have them right now. Its a pain, but I know eventually one day I'll look in and it will all be gone. Diatoms are normal. They are expected in a new tank and nothing to worry about. Just make sure your plants get light by cleaning off the very heavily covered leaves. No big deal, it will pass if you don't overfeed etc.


----------

